# Pellon type & material makeup



## azoton (May 9, 2007)

So I just realized when I was doing a test print on a pellon that I'd seen this material before (it's been bugging me) - a friend of mine used to sew quite a bit and I'd seen it among her materials.

So... I went to the local fabric shop and sure enough they sell bolts of this stuff. However, there was like 30 plus varieties that I ran across there. Most of them were marked Pellon (like 90%) but some were very similar (if not exact) and some completely not the same stuff.

I googled for some info came came up empty handed.

Question is: when you buy pellon squares from a supplier what is kind of Pellon is it - interlocking or stablizing? what is the material makeup - polyester/coton mix or 100% cotton?

Just very curious if the specifics really make a printing difference for doing test prints.

Do other people use different materials to test prints or is this stuff pretty industry standard?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

use the closest to 100% you can get. The poly will shrink and cause issues when printing test prints/samples on the pellons.

I have found the thicker the better yet that is my preference


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Try Midwest Embroidery Threads. 800-570-5040

They have 1.5 oz. lightweight Tearaway that feels just like the stack of pellons that came with my press. (thickness checked with a micrometer)

1000 - 15"x 15" #1525 -white for $84 and #1525B -black for $116 plus shipping.

If you want thick, the 3 oz. sheets are about $160/1000

You will need to set up a business account with them.


----------



## azoton (May 9, 2007)

That is extremely helpful. Thanks guys!!


----------

